# Just Good Friends



## LuvaBun (Jan 18, 2008)

Well, seeing as it's a New Year, and seeing as how it is a year today that we got Shadow, I guess it's time to start a new, updated blog. 

As you may know, we adopted Shadow after Pernod's partner, Perry, went to The Bridge . And for the first *10 months,* Pernod wanted nothing to do with him (well, except rip him to shreds :?). Then, in October, we bunny sat, Jess's beautiful Millie and things all changed . Links to the 'before' and 'after'

http://http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=18130&forum_id=6]http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=18130&forum_id=6]http://http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=18130&forum_id=6

http://http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=29440&forum_id=1]http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=29440&forum_id=1]http://http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=29440&forum_id=1 a while. Life is so much easier - and happier - now that they are friends 

And now for some new pics ...

We had some snow a couple of weeks back. It was the first time Shadow had ever seen it ...

Uh oh! What's happened here? Why is everything so .. white?











Doesn't smell much of anything!

Darn! It shows my prints - now I can't hide!






It's even white on the green eatie stuff!!!






PERNOD!!! The whole world has gone white!!!






Dumb Bunny. I've seen all this before






I also got a couple of cute Pernod in a towel pics. She LOVES the rain, but really isn't so happy about being dried off 











OK. That's it for now. And I really will try and keep this blog updated in 2008 

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 18, 2008)

Yay - I've so missed seeing these two! They look like they really enjoyed the snow!

I'm so so happy they are getting along now, and I'm really glad Millie could help.Give them massive snuggles from their Auntie Jess!:hugsquish:


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 18, 2008)

Great pics! I love the disdain on Pernod's face.

My first thought upon seeing this photo was "Baby got back"! LOL.


----------



## HoneyPot (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh yay for the new blog, AND new pics!! They look great, and Pernod is such a silly bun liking rain... Misty would not agree.  It still makes me smile to realize your two are good friends now!

Nadia


----------



## cheryl (Jan 18, 2008)

Aww look at all those little bunny prints in the snow...it's awesome how they love the snow....i wish it would snow here...i would love to let my bunnies out in the snow.

It's awesome to see Pernod with her little man,i'm just so happy that she did finally accept Shadow.....i felt so sad for Pernod when you were having trouble bonding her and Shadow together and she just wouldn't accept him....poor little girl was missing her Perry so much,her heart had belonged to Perry.

I loved the pictures...Pernod is such a pretty little girl,and just seeing her with Shadow makes me smile and feel happy for the both of them

Cheryl


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 18, 2008)

Happy Gotcha Day Shadow!

Hope you like the snow. Better get use to it, there's alot more over here.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 18, 2008)

Great Blog, Great pictures.






I love this one with Pernod in the pretty pink towel, she looks so cute.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 19, 2008)

JAN! :hug:So happy to see Pernod and Shadow again! They're so darned cute. And I'm glad they're friendly now. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Haley (Jan 19, 2008)

Jan, how did I not know they were friend now?! Im so happy to see them getting along. 

Any luck on getting things ready for the big move?


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone . yeah, Stan, I know this is nothing compared to what we've got to get used to .

Haley - Pernod and Shadow became friends in October, after we bunnysat Millie. I guess Pernod thought she may lose Shadow to another doe 

Well, we had MORE snow today (then it turned to rain and everything turned to mush). This time is was actually snowing when they went out.







Shadow got a suprise when he jumped through the cat flap and it was snowing!











They both look kinds suprised in this one 

































Happy little snow bunnies 

Jan


----------



## HoneyPot (Jan 21, 2008)

YAY for more pictures. Pernod is such a pretty little lady in those pictures! This is definately my favorite one:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 21, 2008)

Your blog is awesome! I love all the pics- your babies are TOOO adorable!

Amazing snow shots :biggrin2:.


----------



## m.e. (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, I want to be a bunny at Jan's house :biggrin2: :bunnydance:

:inlove:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 22, 2008)

*m.e. wrote: *


> Wow, I want to be a bunny at Jan's house :biggrin2: :bunnydance:
> 
> :inlove:



Me too!Pernod and Shadow have the best set-up, they are the most spoilt bunnies I've ever seen! 

Ha ha - I love the fourth one down of Shadow. He is such a handsome man isn't he?:bunnyhug:


----------



## Haley (Jan 25, 2008)

aww I love the snow bunnies!






perfection! :biggrin2:

PS. Jan, I dont know if I ever messaged you but thank you for my christmas card! It was beautiful


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow, your pictures have improved so much in this set. There is certainly a pop in the photographs and the colorsare so nice to look at. 
You certainly captured the feeling of bunnies in the snow. :thumbup


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks all.

m.e. and Jess - yes they are certainly spoiled. Their sandpit is covered over at the moment because of all the wet weather, so I think they feel they are being cruelly treated (especially Pernod, who sits on the cover, and glares at me!)

Haley, you are very welcome for the card .

Stan - I have to admit, John took the pics on his new toy (sorry, I mean camera), a Nikon D80, 105mm prime lens (he told me that - it means absolutely nothing to me 

Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 28, 2008)

_Post this picture of me with snow atop my head, and I will bite your toe!!!_


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 27, 2009)

More pics?


----------



## irishlops (May 4, 2009)

any more cute pics?


----------

